# Power distribution in a small factory



## psgama (Oct 26, 2015)

That doesn't seem cost effective to me. If the existing panel isn't loadeded up too much, why not just install a 100A breaker and run feeders to a sub panel closer to where you need it. (Assuming the existing panel is a 200 or 400A)


----------



## billymac93 (Apr 4, 2015)

psgama:
thanks for your quick response. What you suggest is being considered. For us, it means expense of conduit bender rental (1 1/4" pipe I think) plus the fun part - sourcing a DP 100 FP breaker to fit the old supply panel. This is probably the most likely choice for us.
thanks
billymac


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

billymac93 said:


> psgama:
> thanks for your quick response. What you suggest is being considered. For us, it means expense of conduit bender rental (1 1/4" pipe I think) plus the fun part - sourcing a DP 100 FP breaker to fit the old supply panel. This is probably the most likely choice for us.
> thanks
> billymac


If you don't have the bender... go with Teck90

100 FP stablok you can get anywhere.

btw .... Did you used to be a detective down in Texas ?
and if so, did you ever catch up with Billy Joe, and Bobby Sue ? :laughing:

Sorry ... just when I see the name, reminds me of 'take the money and run' ... good tune :thumbsup:


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

billymac93 said:


> psgama:
> thanks for your quick response. What you suggest is being considered. For us, it means expense of conduit bender rental (1 1/4" pipe I think) plus the fun part - sourcing a DP 100 FP breaker to fit the old supply panel. This is probably the most likely choice for us.
> thanks
> billymac


By 1 1/4" pipe I assume you mean EMT. You can bend that with a manual 
"foot" bender. I haven't purchased or priced one, but they can't be all 
that expensive. 
P&L

edit: one on ebay for $70
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/1-1-4-conduit-bender


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Hand bending 1 1/4 is clown shoes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Biscuits said:


> Hand bending 1 1/4 is clown shoes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Cow said:


> What?




Hand bending 1 1/4 is clown shoes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

They sell 45's and 90's at Home Depot......................


----------



## Gl115 (May 14, 2016)

we can bend 1 1/4 buy hand but takes 3 of us and its a pain not to kink, I buy 45's and 90's, will bend a 30 for an offset. agree with the sub panel idea.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

billymac93 said:


> psgama:
> thanks for your quick response. What you suggest is being considered. For us, it means expense of conduit bender rental (1 1/4" pipe I think) plus the fun part - sourcing a DP 100 FP breaker to fit the old supply panel. This is probably the most likely choice for us.
> thanks
> billymac


Good grief, use factory 90 elbows -- and if necessary -- factory 30s and 15s for offsets.

You'll only need a pitiful few.

If you don't bend 1/ 1/4" routinely -- it's going to take you an ocean of time.

Aluminum beats copper as a feeder conductor. Big savings over a 200' run... MUCH easier to pull -- even though you end up up-sizing the conductors physically.

Aluminum is the most practical way to address voltage drop issues. Just up-size it a tad -- if the calculations warrant doing so.

PLAN B.

Set two or more 100 amp panels and run 1" EMT. This would entail a change in your C/B scheme, though.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

DP FP 100A breakers are cheap and common. 

Subpanel(s) is the cheapest way to go.
Also adds more expand-ability for more circuits.
Shuts down smaller areas when you need to LOTO.
Allows you to use a better brand of breaker...


+1 to everything telsa mentioned on Al feeders.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I affirm DAK's take on using single-phase daughter panels.

If $$$ is a big issue, and the loadings are plain vanilla 20A lighting circuits...

Even push-on breakers in a one-phase panel will get the job done.

They're priced a whole lot less than the Big Boy's 3-phase panels.

PLAN B: purchase bolt-on 1-phase panels.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Acwu...


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

99cents said:


> Acwu...


i vote for this also


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I like these cable choices you guys have available up there.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> Acwu...


I'm wondering the differences between ACWU and PVC coated MC?

http://www.southwire.com/products/ArmorliteTypeMCPVCJacketed.htm


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

TheLivingBubba said:


> I'm wondering the differences between ACWU and PVC coated MC?
> 
> http://www.southwire.com/products/ArmorliteTypeMCPVCJacketed.htm


Not much by the looks of it. ACWU is aluminum with bare ground.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Most (all) industrial sites I have ever worked at spec copper for everything. The paper between armour and conductor on the ACWU vs rubber makes people leery.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I like these cable choices you guys have available up there.


We have the same, it's just nobody runs PVC coated MC here. That's all tek cable is, anyway. We use the crap out of MC here in New England.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> We have the same, it's just nobody runs PVC coated MC here. That's all tek cable is, anyway. We use the crap out of MC here in New England.


I have used mostly MC and AC for cable, I've never been a romex roper.

PVC coated MC is one thing, the Tech cable with the heavy duty inner liner isn't anything I have seen here.


----------



## JoeAPinkley (Apr 3, 2016)

Check more about Portable Heliport Lighting


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

TheLivingBubba said:


> I'm wondering the differences between ACWU and PVC coated MC?
> 
> http://www.southwire.com/products/ArmorliteTypeMCPVCJacketed.htm



What_ isn't_ this product good for?

~C:thumbsup:S~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> What_ isn't_ this product good for?
> 
> ~C:thumbsup:S~


It's not boom proof  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> It's not boom proof  .


Not too much to come out after WWII is.


----------

